

Show HN: SupportBee - A Help Desk that is a joy to use - prateekdayal
http://supportbee.com

======
skbohra123
Congratulations for a nice product. You are off to a good start. Here are my
initial reactions -

Website copy could be better. Try to explain, why it is a joy to use. Also I
think, the space is not well used, too much white space, I don't know exactly
what but there's something wrong with typography, you can try experimenting
with font-family/font-size. Green 'signup now' button is over done imo.

The three points you have mentioned on website, should be placed to get the
maximum attention of the visitor.

Overall it's a good start for the beta. All the best.

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback. We will be working in the copy in the coming days
based on the feedback we get. We basically wanted to put up the video and see
if people like the direction we have taken product wise. Do you have any
feedback on that?

------
prateekdayal
We have been developing SupportBee for the last 7 months with feedback from
some HNers. We now have a working product used by a few of our beta customers
and have put up a video demo of our product on the site. We would love to hear
the feedback from the HN community.

If you are curious, this is a single page Backbone.js app backed by a Rails'
API. More tech details are at <http://devblog.supportbee.com>

~~~
cnu
Why three different blogs? Can't all these be posted to a single blog and
split based on categories?

~~~
prateekdayal
Mostly so that people interested in specific kind of posts (for instance dev
posts) can just subscribe to that blog.

------
pajju
Some Feedback - 1\. You must be making the Demo much much simpler and short. <
90secs. The demo is too fast trying to explain in detail too many things.

2\. Make separate videos if you want to tell too many things. StoryTelling -
What you missed in your last startup and why you made this, a Separate video
on SupportBee's Features, How to use videos, a Team Video, your Technology
Stack and philosophy.

~~~
nithyad
@pajju thanks. Yeah I guess the video on the site should be more story like
than being detailed like this. Will incorporate.

------
blrgeek
Some feedback

1\. Talking a bit too fast.

2\. Covering too many things in one shot - perhaps if you just focused on one
or two benefits and show how a user achieves those benefits

3\. You do somethings before you talk about them fully

4\. There should be a clear break between different things you do

Hope that helps...

~~~
prateekdayal
Thanks for the feedback. Very actionable. We will incorporate it in our next
iteration.

Do you have any feedback on the product/product philosophy? Would love to hear
that too.

------
vshankar90
feels like old version of gmail.Not giving a negative comment, but the UI
feels a little bit outdated.Features are good.Usability wise lot needs to be
done. All the best.

------
davidandgoliath
Looks quite nice :)

~~~
nithyad
Glad to know!

